# Lyft line SCAM!!!!!



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

The other day I had a passenger go to lax. When we were about 5 minutes away the customer was told their flight was canceled so I drove them back. I didn't mind cause I assumed I was getting paid for miles. Well here's the scam. 
The customer (unknowingly) requested Lyft line. I drove them both ways, a total of 41 miles in. 81 minutes. My pay was $25!!!! 
Lyfts response, after not responding to 3 of my emails, was that they estimated the fare. They will not pay more and that I should have made the customer get out of my car, cancel and request a new ride. 
I'm done! I'm actually going to go through my daily reports and see how often this happened. I think you all should too. 
Check your statements and I'll be attaining legal representation regarding their business practices.


----------



## txdriver (Mar 15, 2015)

I hear you. I had a similar situation the other week. 

I had a Lyft Line with a single pax and a couple pax on my ride. The Lyft app guided me to the first pax location. When I got to the location, she asked me to drop her off at a different location, not too far off from her initial location. I told her I couldn't do that because I have other pax that's in the car that needs to be dropped off and would affect them. So, I dropped her off and proceeded to drop the couple off to their location. When I got to the couple's location, they said that it was totally wrong and it was about 10 miles away from where they actually wanted to go. So, I told them that it was the address that was entered by them and they said it wasn't. Since this was in the middle of the night and away from most Lyft drivers and there were no other pax left on the ride, I changed direction and drove them where they wanted to go as a courtesy to get them safely home after they had a few drinks that night.

The next day I got my daily report and was only compensated for what was entered in the app. I then contacted Lyft Support and they said that they could not pay me for the extra 10 or so miles that I had driven and that I should have dropped them off at the location that was on the app. I emailed again and got it escalated to the manager and they persisted that they would not pay me for the extra miles and time even after explaining to them that it was for the pax safety and not trying to abandon them while trying to provide a pleasant rider experience. They Still refused to pay me.

They said I needed to drop them off at the location that was entered in the app, even if the location entered was wrong. They said, they need to be dropped of at that point and have them request another Lyft ride. So, now, the lesson learned is that I will not and can not be as flexible and accomendating to my pax on a Lyft Line because Lyft will not compensate me for it. From that point, I go STRICTLY to what Lyft app directs me. If it is not correct, sorry pax, thanks to Lyft, I have to end the ride there and you will have to request another ride. You will not be able to adjust to stop at a store either. Nor will you be able to take alternative route that may be faster and get you there quicker. And, if you have a problem with that, you will have to contact Lyft directly. Unfortanely, pax loses out here.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

Uhm that's not a scam, that's how line works; the pax paid $25 for a ride from his pickup location directly to the airport, you driving him all over the place isn't going to change how much he pays, and so it won't change those $25. And if this happens again, you don't cancel, because then you won't get paid, you explain to them that a line ride is a 1 way trip, and if they want to go somewhere else you have to END the trip and have them request another line or a regular lyft.

How many forums did you post this in!!!! lol


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ha. 
I posted it in LA and Lyft. 
I'm done with driving at these prices. Like everyone should, I went around and applied for jobs till I found one. 
Uber and Lyft will suck you dry and leave you to die on the 101. 
Maybe in a year or 2 I'll get a check from the attorneys working all these lawsuits.


----------



## TXlyftchick (Jun 5, 2015)

Im sorry but I wouldnt call this a scam. When lyft started lyftline in my city they sent out a training video. In the video it clearly said follow the lyft app for lyft lines and riders have to be picked and dropped what they entered in the app. Also, lyft line isnt set as default so Im sure the passenger knew he requested lyft line. Most passengers use lyft line for airport rides. Im sorry that happened with you.


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

It's okay. I've retired


----------



## CurlyTex (Aug 21, 2015)

After giving this feedback to Lyft 4 times now when they ask "Would you recommend Lyft to anyone", and not having heard a peep from them, I'm happy to find other people talking about the issue with Lyft Line. I have had several days when almost every request I got was a Lyft Line request, and often those rides are very long. But I'm pretty sure Lyft riders in our city have cleverly figured out that there simply aren't enough Lyft riders OR long enough routes in our city to put riders together, so they can request via Lyft Line, get a PRIVATE ride, and pay the discounted fare. There is a 99.99% chance there will not be another rider to join the ride. The driver gets a big cut in pay because the ride was a Lyft Line ride. I had one guy who I drove 18 minutes to pick up (a very long time in our city) (why was I the closest Lyft driver to him?), then he wanted to go somewhere that was 5 miles away, and he requested Lyft Line. UGH! I got tired of getting all these Lyft Line requests, so I finally decided to not accept the request if it was Lyft Line. I chickened out after the first two I didn't accept (they came within 5 minutes of each other) and accepted the third one which turned out to be the 5-mile guy. I was concerned my rating would drop if I ignored too many ride requests. I have suggested to Lyft that if no other rider ever joins the ride, they charge the original rider the regular price or at least pay the driver that. No response at all from them.


----------



## Lainey (Oct 8, 2016)

*Google this: Lyft Agrees To Revised $27 Million Deal In Class Action Lawsuit*


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I had 2 rides on line this weekend with the wrong destination. And both said they were just a little bit further, like 2-4 miles!!!!!! Hardly a few blocks. I think its a new scam!!! Cheap bastards!!! It puts us in a hard place to be so disappointing, although the app needs to be clear on the exact location, with double confirmation.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lyft Line is a total scam. Be careful!


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

What happens to the price if the customer changes the destination in the App ??


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

First of all, Line rider/driver can't edit the destination in the App, once it's set. Once the driver finalize the trip, he gets the new price based on distance (most likely $5). Pax gets different trip receipt based on the upfront price. Smart people at Lyft keep the difference, unless pax disputes it.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Don't accept uber pool rides and lyft lines just don't do it!! I sometimes only do it during high primetimes but even then it's horrible. You won't make any money with those rides and not only that they end up wasting an hour of your time too! Just don't do it. I don't care about my acceptance rate because they cannot deactivate for that.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Correct. Lyft Line is a one way ONLY option. You cannot change the destination mid trip nor can you do a return trip via Lyft Line, you actually have to complete the trip, and have the rider re-request you if she/he wants another Lyft Line back.
I try to pass on all Line hails, when I was driving for Lyft(will soon be starting back in November due to how busy the season is), juts based on the type of car I drive, the 93 octane fuel it uses and the higher cost of maintenance required to keep her in top shape(Mercedes Benz). Lyft line is the economy platform, therefore they will most likely get an economical car, and longer pick up time. Very few drivers I know make any money off Line rides, it's just not profitable in the burbs.


----------

